# Ogólne > Badania >  Wyniki badań MRI

## przemektryko

Bóle kręgosłupa w odcinku piersiowym i lędźwiowym mam już od 5 lat. 
Wczoraj miałem rezonans na odcinek lędźwiowy.
Proszę o interpretację wyników badań MRI, czy to coś groźnego?

Wynik badania:
- pogłębienie lordozy lędźwiowej;
- zmiany zwyrodnieniowe w postaci dehydratacji i obniżenia wysokości krążka
międzykręgowego L4-L5;
- tylna wypuklina krążka międzykręgowego L4-L5 z modelacją worka oponowego i
zwężeniem otworów m-kręgowych, z przewagą strony prawej;
- stożek końcowy rdzenia kręgowego zachowany prawidłowo;
- blaszki graniczne trzonów kręgów Th12-L4 o nierównych obrysach z guzkami Schmorla;
- nadłamanie blaszki granicznej dolnej trzonu kręgu L4 z odczynem podchrzęstnym i
przepukliną dotrzonową;
- zaznaczone zmiany zwyrodnieniowo-wytwórcze na przednio-bocznych i tylnych
powierzchniach trzonów kręgowych w odcinku L kręgosłupa;
- ostre ustawienie kości krzyżowej.

----------

